# New builds



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

A 1033 and Darin's (Finger Mullet) 1507.

The 1033 is the second of mine that Im finishing up. After the wrap on the first one, everything went down hill. I dont think the Fisnish was mixed good or something but I had to take off all the guide and am in the process of redoing them. The wrap was still good after taking off the finish so I re-applied finish and now it's like a hard candy!...Good stuff.

Anyhow, here are some of the 1033 number two while the build was in pocess and now near complete. Just waiting on the guides to dry now.
















































Darin's 1507 Batson/Rainshadow is being built pretty minimal. Darin, Im still waiting on the reel seat and a few other little things to arrive. But, time permitting Thursday, the guides should be on and ready for proper and final lining.









(At first glance I tought those were all bubbles that somehow I missed. But my dumbass cut a piece of PVC in the garage with a dremmel and the dust got everywhere. Thankfully the finish had dried.)

Ferrel


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice rods man.

i like the sunset kinda looking wrap...colors blend into eachother awesome.



Jesse


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Those are sweeeeeeet...What kind of wrapper are you using?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The Wrapper....Homebuilt with numerous additions.

Jesse, Its funny you mentioned Sunset. I had the movie _Endless Summer_ when doing it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice looking wrap Ryan...I like the "Sunset" job as well.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I really like that wrap Ryan. Is that a 2 axis wrap? I'm trying to get my mind around how to do it from the pic, but can't seem to pick it out.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Very Very nice! 

If you know any Atlanta Thrashers (NHL) fans they would absolutely LOVE your butt wrap!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice Ryan; I like the color choices very much.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Ryan*

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice looking rod!!*

Excellent job Ryan!!! I really appreciate you building it for me.

Darin


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I really like that wrap Ryan. Is that a 2 axis wrap? I'm trying to get my mind around how to do it from the pic, but can't seem to pick it out.



Looks like single axis chevron- pic is taken from the side axis, rather than the 0 degree (top) axis- spacing appears set so the wrap closed on or over itself- very cool !! (hint- look at the last pic that shows the orientation of the wrap to the reel seat.)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, it's definitely a very cool wrap. I might give that a shot on a scrap blank with some different colors and a longer fade. I can see where it would be a single axis now. The angle of shot had me all messed up.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The colors seem to have remained very vivid..What brand,colors and size thread is that? CP or not?


----------



## ibd fossil (Dec 29, 2006)

VERY NICE JOB!! You also gave me an idea about how to fabricate a thread tensioner forthe wrapper I plan to build. Thanx


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The wrap.*

The threads are gudebrod size C; CP is Diamondite,;Finish is aftcote.

I must admit that I am not anywhere close to being able to tell you about what kind of wrap except that I went one way, then the other a thread at the time on this one. thier is a seem at the zero degree and 180 axis. I didnt photo that for this post as I like the way the sides turn out.

Also, the wrapper I built out of spare wood around the garage with some additions. The uprights are screwed to a base. Thier are four of them. At first I glued strips from a beer Kuzi into the notches for the rod to turn. LAter, I opted for some wheels for a sliding glass shower door. They have screw holes in them that make them easy to adjust back or fourth depending on the blank diameter.

The tensioners are stainless bolts, springs and washers set on an angle since my wrapper is a little taller than most.

Thanks for the kind words people, critics are welcomed to chime in as well as I need to learn if anyone has any tips.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome stuff


----------

